# Convention Watch



## Ankari (Aug 6, 2012)

My last post got me thinking about what conventions are around and when are they held.  

I'll start off with the following:


Florida SuperCon: Miami, FL from July 4th through July 7th 2013
MegaCon: Orlando, FL from March 15th through March 17th 2013
MetroCon: Tampa, FL June 2013
KhaoticKon: Tampa, FL May 3rd through May 5th 2013
DragonCon: Atlanta, GA August 31st through September 3rd 2012 (I wish I could go!)

Anyone care to share?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Aug 6, 2012)

Comic Con (San Diego) July 18th 2013


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 6, 2012)

Found one in UK... 

World Fantasy Convention 2013 -- Welcome


----------



## BWFoster78 (Aug 6, 2012)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Comic Con (San Diego) July 18th 2013



Hmmm.  An excuse to go to Comic Con did you say?


----------



## Ireth (Aug 6, 2012)

Why do these things never happen in Canada?


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 6, 2012)

Ireth said:


> Why do these things never happen in Canada?



San Diego is the perfect place to have conventions, no matter the time of the year. I went to one there in 2008. Beautiful.


----------



## Ireth (Aug 6, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> San Diego is the perfect place to have conventions, no matter the time of the year. I went to one there in 2008. Beautiful.



I think you misread my post. I said *Canada*, NOT California. ^^;


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 6, 2012)

Ireth said:


> I think you misread my post. I said *Canada*, NOT California. ^^;



I know. They don't happen in Canada because you don't have San Diego


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Aug 6, 2012)

Comic Con is awesome...

1 million plus people invade.... A large precept age in costume. If you're into sci-fi, fantasy,or comics.... You'll love it.

Plus it's San Diego. Great weather, beach, safe community....


----------



## JCFarnham (Aug 6, 2012)

Butterfly said:


> Found one in UK...
> 
> World Fantasy Convention 2013 -- Welcome



2013? 

Right. Here's the deal: 
1) I'm going to finish my book (or at least something half decent) by then. Full completion. 
2) I'm going to get some cards printed up (and figure out my marketing strategy, duh)
3) I'm going to go to WFC and spam the hell out of those publishers (by which I mean strike up intelligent conversation with people who matter and do some sneaky networking).

Any one else?


----------



## Ireth (Aug 6, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I know. They don't happen in Canada because you don't have San Diego



Aah, I see. XD Is that all?


----------



## Ankari (Aug 6, 2012)

JCFarnham said:


> 2013?
> 
> Right. Here's the deal:
> 1) I'm going to finish my book (or at least something half decent) by then. Full completion.
> ...




I checked out the link and was awed.  I'm going to actually see if I can plan for a trip to London next year.  I already have someone who is willing to play dress up in one of my races and will go along.  And he'll pay!  World Fantasy Convention looks like the place to be to get your name out.  Let's plan a MS field trip!


----------



## BWFoster78 (Aug 7, 2012)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Comic Con is awesome...
> 
> 1 million plus people invade.... A large precept age in costume. If you're into sci-fi, fantasy,or comics.... You'll love it.
> 
> Plus it's San Diego. Great weather, beach, safe community....



San Diego is only about an hour from my house.  

Speaking seriously for a moment, I plan to have my book published early next year.  Would it really be worth it for me to try to attend?  How exactly would it help?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 7, 2012)

As I understand it, SDCC is not great for fantasy writers (unless you are GRRM or equivalent), because it's so overwhelming and there's a huge number of attendees who aren't interested in fantasy writing at all. You'd be better off going to a con (like Worldcon) whose attendee base contains a higher percentage of people who are fantasy fiction fans.

Take this with a grain of salt; I'm really just parroting what I've read elsewhere. I've never been to SDCC either.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Aug 7, 2012)

I know a pro fantasy writer who goes every year. The trick, according to him, is diversification. The big names will draw huge crowd you're right. Smaller, less well known authors will still do well at these big conventions if they have really good visual attractions and work that covers other demographics.

Fantasy novels, fantasy art, sci-fi books, graphic novels, give-away contest, etc. it's all marketing.... But that's half the business.


----------



## Mythos (Aug 19, 2012)

Does anyone know of any good writing conventions in Portland, Oregon?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 19, 2012)

Or, for that matter, Los Angeles? I'd love to meet local fantasy readers/writers.


----------



## Chilari (Aug 20, 2012)

JCFarnham said:


> 2013?
> 
> Right. Here's the deal:
> 1) I'm going to finish my book (or at least something half decent) by then. Full completion.
> ...




Count me in, definitely. That's plenty of time to get a finished and at least semi-polished manuscript, and I can't imagine we'd get bored quickly when we're actually there. Plus I've never been to Brighton before. If it's not too rainy by that time of the year we could go all wrapped up warm down to the beach. And in the mean time I'll read books by as many of the confirmed attending authors as possible.


----------



## Lorna (Aug 20, 2012)

Butterfly said:


> Found one in UK...
> 
> World Fantasy Convention 2013 -- Welcome



There's no chance I would ever be able to afford this, but the lists of authors and publishers are valuable in themselves.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 20, 2012)

I've attended ConCarolinas several times and FandomFest once. 

I attended them as a panelist/guest. You generally have to apply to be a guest/panelist, but if accepted then you are admitted for the weekend without charge. These cons (and most others) also comp the pass for a companion, or at least reduce the cost. You have to be a guest of honor/someone important for them to cover travel and the cost of the hotel stay.

Sometimes a table to sell books is part of the deal with being a guest, sometimes not and you'd have to pay for one if you hope to sell your books. The other option is to work with a book vendor there, but that isn't as effective. The cost for a table varies, mostly based on the size of the convention. My publisher sometimes helps with this, paying for a table in the venor room or in the hall of authors, etc.

It helps having several titles available, and the compeition to get noticed and attract potential readers is something to consider. FandomFest had a huge ballroom, a major hallway, and two additional large dealer rooms/areas. That means hundreds  and hundreds of vendors and authors. I would imagine that ComicCon dwarfs this.

Cons are good places to meet other writers, and to meet readers, but sales won't pay for the gas, hotel and such, even with the usual bump with online sales that usually follows. Of course, I'm a small fish in a big pond.

With FandomFest, most con attendees were there to meet/see the movie talents: Burce Campbell, Sean Astin, John Ryes-Davies, etc. My wife got to meet, talk to Colin Ferguson for a while. She said he's very funny, friendly and all around neat guy. ConCaorlinas hasn't had that kind of moviestar talent, and the interest is more balanced between film/TV, reading, writing, gaming, costumes, etc. among attendees.

Speaking on panels is interesting and fun, too. I've been fortunate to meet some of the big names in publishing while doing that. But one of the best things is meeting and just talking to people (readers and fellow writers) with like interests, discussing writing, movies, books, and such.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 20, 2012)

There's a sci-fi one coming up in Oregon... (if you're interested)

OryCon 34

I found it on this list - seems they've grouped fantasy with sci-fi on most of it - unfortunately, I couldn't find a list strictly Fantasy.

List of science fiction conventions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ankari (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome list there Butterfly.  I've also want people to suggest some book and writing conventions.  There was one such book convention that I read about, but I forgot to list it here.  They had a few fantasy writers attending it, with panels and such.  I need to find it again, it looked interesting.


----------



## Ankari (Aug 20, 2012)

*Balticon:* May 24-27, 2013 in Baltimore, MD

*Chicon:* August 30th through September 3rd in the Hyatt Regency in Chicago

*Lone Star Con:* August 29th through September 2nd, 2013 in San Antonio Texas


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay - I'm a Newbie...
But what happens at a Con?
All I know is what I've learnt from "The Big Bang Theory" and that might not be a reliable source...


----------



## Ankari (Aug 20, 2012)

Conventions are an amazing experience.  First, everyone is a nerd, just like you.  Second, everyone competes to be the biggest nerd (dressing up in costumes) so there is little shame.

But more importantly, you have:


Published authors that you can meet and talk.
Artists that you can meet and possible make arrangements to hire for your next novel.
Panels that are hosted by authors where they discuss various subjects beneficial to any aspiring writer.
Panels hosted by publishing companies that will give you tips on how to get into the industry.
I had a couple authors offering to critique my work (5 chapters worth) if I had it with me.  I didn't (it was my first convention, I didn't know).


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 26, 2012)

Dragon*Con is next weekend in Atlanta.

Found that and Chicon in my searches only to come here and be annihilated with the Wiki article Butterfly linked 

Best part about the wiki article is the fact that you can sort by date!


----------



## Ankari (Aug 29, 2012)

*Jordancon:*  April 19-21 in Roswell, GA (Doubletree Hotel)


----------



## ShortHair (Aug 30, 2012)

Ireth said:


> Why do these things never happen in Canada?



You can always put on your own. Just be prepared to give up your family, friends, spare time, and sanity for six months to a year.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 30, 2012)

Ireth said:


> Why do these things never happen in Canada?



They do...

World Fantasy Convention 2012: Guests of Honour


----------



## Ireth (Aug 30, 2012)

Butterfly said:


> They do...
> 
> World Fantasy Convention 2012: Guests of Honour



Unfortunately, as a poor college student living in Manitoba, there's no freaking way I'd be able to go to Toronto for that. Oh well.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 30, 2012)

Elizabeth Hand and Charles de Lint along make it worth going to.


----------

